# Do you dream in Colour?



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll keep this thread short. I don't have all that much time.

Basically I just finished writing an essay and I was discussing the symbolism on colours in a short story. In the short story they were discussing dreaming in colour or black and white. 
That gave me the idea for this thread.

I dream in colour.

Apparently a lot of people dream in black and white. Although I'm sure this is true I still can't really seem to see why.
On the radio it said that people who grew up with black and white TVs dream like that as well, but my parent did and the dream in colour. I find his theory silly anyway, because what about before the television was invented?

I guess it would make sense if the person in question _saw_ in black and white. But a bunch of non-seeing-in-black-&-white  people dream in black and white.


Does anyone here do that?

EDIT: Damn forgot to make a poll.
EDIT: There


----------



## $Tabuu$ (Nov 2, 2008)

When I dream I don't see anything, my brain does all the work, I don't dream in either. My brain remembers certain outlines of things


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 2, 2008)

> But a bunch of non-colourblind people dream in black and white.


Colour-blindness does not mean seeing in black and white.

And I dream in colour; didn't know it was possible to dream black and white.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Colour-blindness does not mean seeing in black and white.


I know that, I just didn't want to write all of 'people who see in black and white' out again. *is lazy*

Also, I don't know of a single word that means that.


----------



## Minish (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I dream in colour, but when I recall the dream it's obviously like I actually experienced it - and when I experience things, or read books, I always recall the scenes in full colour, full images in my mind... guess that's just the way my mind works.

So I suppose I dream in colour... I'd have to compare my dreams and the way I experience them to someone else. And for that I'd have to go inside their head, which is difficult to do. XD


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 2, 2008)

I dream in color.

Except for scenes in certain weird dreams where it's like the people in the dream are watching a movie or something, but those are usually quick to pass.


----------



## Dewgong (Nov 2, 2008)

I've always had my dreams in color.


----------



## xkze (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah, the majority of our generation will dream in color.

But I believe I did read the article about how older people who spent their childhoods in front of a Black and White TV set dream in monochrome.

That's really interesting.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

Wheres the neither option, i'm like $Tabuu$ I remember the detaisl not watch them


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Xikaze said:


> But I believe I did read the article about how older people who spent their childhoods in front of a Black and White TV set dream in monochrome.


I guess it's just people who watched TV a lot back then who dream like that.
My parent don't like TV that much, so they didn't see black and white that much.

I guess if they were dreaming about the TV it's be in black and white, but it's lot like we can prove anything.



Unless you ask my younger self who thought that everything was black and white back then.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know. When I do dream, I don't remember details like colours of things; it's rare that I can even remember having dreams at all.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

$Tabuu$ said:


> When I dream I don't see anything, my brain does all the work, I don't dream in either. My brain remembers certain outlines of things





DarkArmour said:


> Wheres the neither option, i'm like $Tabuu$ I remember the detaisl not watch them





Dannichu said:


> I don't know. When I do dream, I don't remember details like colours of things; it's rare that I can even remember having dreams at all.


Although I do dream in colour, now that you mention it I can't actually remember things like what colour they were.
I could say 'the carpet was red in my dream', but when I actually remember my dream, I don't remember the carpet being red. I just _know_ that it was.

I'm sure that's not what you meant though~


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2008)

I think so. o.o My dreams are really weird - on occasion I'll have a dream, wake up and remember that I had a dream and that the dream was weird but be unable to remember what happened aside from _maybe_ a few scant details. :/ (I wish I could lucid dream, though. D: The closest I've ever come to lucid dreaming were two times, and in both I actually - to an extent - acknowledged I was dreaming. The first had my dream-self realizing it was a dream from some details that contradicted fact as I knew it, so I walked up to my friend and said "Hi. You're in my dream." just like that. The second was a nightmare-thing in which I used the classic "hurt-yourself-to-test-if-you're-dreaming" trick and... it worked, so I was just like "8D This must be a dream!" But I digress.)

Now that I think about a few specific dreams that I can remember clearly, I think I do dream in color. It's not especially noticeable whether everything's in neon rainbow or gray, but... I think I can remember some colored places. Oh, right - the dream I had two nights ago was colored...


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yep. My dreams are sort of weird, but it's mostly because I tend to dream in trippy neon colours. :S


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 2, 2008)

My dreams have never just been in black and white. Why, I don't think I'd get more colours on a High Definition television.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 2, 2008)

Both, depending on the dream. I had a dream once when I dreamed that I was in one of those old crime movies, it was great.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

This may sound weird but I never really noticed whether anything in my dreams has colour or not. 

Incidentally I don't remember having a dream for _*ages*_... =o


----------



## Ayame (Nov 2, 2008)

I dream in color.  I suppose you could say I don't really know that for sure because I could be remembering being there wrong, but I always remember the colors of things.  I remember all sorts of hues, and my dreams, however ludicrous, always resemble real life somewhat.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 2, 2008)

I dream in color. I don't undersand how you could remember the color of something yet not know what it looked like, but that's just me.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

I dream in color, and if I've ever dreamt in black and white then I can't remember it.
I don't actually remember the colors, just that it was colorful.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 3, 2008)

I tend to dream in black and white. When I was little, I thought everyone did. Sometimes I dream in color though. Hm. Is that weird?


----------



## o_O (Nov 3, 2008)

I dream in color :D At least for about an hour when I wake up they are.
But for some reason when I recall them a while after more things seem to be black and white then color...


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 3, 2008)

It depends.
When I am really tired, I dream in black and white
But when I just go to sleep normally, my dreams are in color.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 3, 2008)

I definitely dream in colors, and I often specifically remember the color of objects in dreams (off the top of my head, browsing LiveJournal with the traditional blue headers for comments and an icon I specifically noted as being black-and-white; a huge gray blob-monster in a hotel room with pale green walls decorated with flowers; and a party in which everything was red and blue).

I think the whole black-and-white-television-making-people dream-in-black-and-white thing makes sense, though, actually; I tend to dream in third person, for instance, which is obviously not my personal experience of life, but rather something I pick up from films.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 3, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Although I do dream in colour, now that you mention it I can't actually remember things like what colour they were.
> I could say 'the carpet was red in my dream', but when I actually remember my dream, I don't remember the carpet being red. I just _know_ that it was.
> 
> I'm sure that's not what you meant though~


No, I know exactly what you mean. I remember having dreams where this random guy I've never seen before is my philosophy teacher, and even though he looks nothing like him, in my dream I just know he is. 
Or knowing that a random house I'm in belongs to a woman I used to work with, even though I've never been there and have no idea what it actually looks like X3 
Dreams are strange things.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I remember having dreams where this random guy I've never seen before is my philosophy teacher, and even though he looks nothing like him, in my dream I just know he is.


Stuff like this happens to me a lot. =O There will be someone in my dream that is a particular person, but then I wake up and go, "Hmm, are you sure it was ____? o_O" I also tend to dream of places I've been in a previous dream. It's kinda cool, actually; I'm almost _familiar_ with that particular dreamscape...

Back to the main question, I've actually never thought about whether I dream in color or black and white. I'm pretty sure I dream in color, because I do remember several specific colors in a couple dreams, but then I've never really paid much attention to colors in dreams. Could it be that I take colors for granted in real life, and don't notice them as much in dreams...? Hmm.


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 3, 2008)

I dream in color, and remember all my dreams.  They tend to take about twelve hours after I've stopped thinking about them to disappear; if I try to recall it after that, I'll have forgotten unless I deliberately memorized part or all of it or explained part or all of it to someone else.  I have no clue why this works but it does and it's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Nov 3, 2008)

Of the few times I can remember dreams they're in colour.


----------



## Wymsy (Nov 4, 2008)

Interesting topic. I happen to dream in colour. My dreams are almost always very lucid and vivid. I remember most of them almost perfectly.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 4, 2008)

o.o Interesting question...

I can't remember much of my dreams, but I think I dream in color.

Yeah, I remember seeing a red Spiderman...


----------



## nyuu (Nov 4, 2008)

Colour. I rarely dream, though.


----------



## Silversnow (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in both color and black and white, sometimes in the same dream.

The dreams I remember tend to be nightmares, though, and those are bizarre.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in color. Actually, I don't think I had ever dreamed in black and white before... Hmmmm... 

I sometimes dream in faded colors, like, not real, sharp, pretty colors you see in life, but sort of faded and light colors. Like the sun's too bright or something. 

Dreaming in black and white would be so weird.


----------



## H-land (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't dream in colour- I don't do anything in colour.
I dream in color, though. =D
...Ahem.

Oft times with sound and sometimes smells, too. Usually not smells, though... Or, honestly? I don't usually remember my dreams very well.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> I don't dream in colour- I don't do anything in colour.
> I dream in color, though. =D
> ...Ahem.
> 
> Oft times with sound and sometimes smells, too. Usually not smells, though... Or, honestly? I don't usually remember my dreams very well.


Really? I've never smelled anything in a dream; that's neat. Also, am I he only one who dreams primarily in black and white? o.o


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Really? I've never smelled anything in a dream; that's neat. Also, am I he only one who dreams primarily in black and white? o.o


Same here... I only remember tastes (_mmmm_.... Beef Noodles.... *drool*), but I don't think I ever smelt anything in dreams. I think. 

I think you _are_ the only one who dreams in black and white. That's pretty interesting. 

Although dreaming in color is fun. coughMASSIVE RAINBOWScough 

I have weird dreams.


----------



## greategret (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not really sure if I dream in color or not, I'm bad at visualizing things. I remember in one of my dreams somebody's hair was brown, but I can't remember what the brown looked like.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Same here... I only remember tastes (_mmmm_.... Beef Noodles.... *drool*), but I don't think I ever smelt anything in dreams. I think.
> 
> I think you _are_ the only one who dreams in black and white. That's pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


I've never tasted anything either. D: And all my dreams are nightmares. You are rubbing your noodles and rainbows in my face! ;;


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in pretty vivid color.

Basically all my dreams are about Super Mario 64 nowadays. It's ridiculously awesome.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in color.  I don't think I ever had any black and white dreams.  It seems weird to me.  

Sometimes I get into a deep sleep and the things that I'm dreaming about seem real.  It's happened several times before.  I don't think I can even wake up from them.  The only thing that stops them is that they somehow disappear from my head and I completely forget what I was dreaming about.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> I've never tasted anything either. D: And all my dreams are nightmares. You are rubbing your noodles and rainbows in my face! ;;


Mmmmmmm... I love eating things in dreams. Because it always taste good. 

Next time you have a nightmare, try lucid dreaming. Before you go to sleep, remind yourself to lucid dream, or to at least realized you're dreaming when you're dreaming. Then, you can do really random stuff!

I love jumping off buildings and stealing cars in dreams. Oh, and pointing my finger and screaming "OBJECTION!" really loudly. But mostly jumping off buildings and stealing cars.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Mmmmmmm... I love eating things in dreams. Because it always taste good.
> 
> Next time you have a nightmare, try lucid dreaming. Before you go to sleep, remind yourself to lucid dream, or to at least realized you're dreaming when you're dreaming. Then, you can do really random stuff!
> 
> I love jumping off buildings and stealing cars in dreams. Oh, and pointing my finger and screaming "OBJECTION!" really loudly. But mostly jumping off buildings and stealing cars.


I never taste things... I very clearly remeber eating spaghetti in a dream. even though dream-me enjoyed it, I couldn'ttaste anything. It was more like the suggestion of spaghetti.

Yeah... I've tried that. I've read that, once you realize you are dreaming, if you focus on a sensation [spining around was suggested] you could control the dream. I can't do it. I've also tried focusing on something happy when I go to sleep so I can dream about that; didn't work. I even tried putting focus crystals under my pillow. Nothing.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in colour because my dreams are always lifelike and the real world is not black and white. But I can't rememeber the colours.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 4, 2008)

Colour, sometimes sephia (sp).


----------



## Ayame (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> I never taste things... I very clearly remeber eating spaghetti in a dream. even though dream-me enjoyed it, I couldn'ttaste anything. It was more like the suggestion of spaghetti.
> 
> Yeah... I've tried that. I've read that, once you realize you are dreaming, if you focus on a sensation [spining around was suggested] you could control the dream. I can't do it. I've also tried focusing on something happy when I go to sleep so I can dream about that; didn't work. I even tried putting focus crystals under my pillow. Nothing.


Wow.  Most of my dreams are lucid.  This allows for some customization, but sometimes the dream introduces random factors.  I can suggest things for it to do, but I often don't get my way.  I almost miss having an entirely uncontrolled dream.  (When I do, they are mostly disturbing like the one I posted in the Deep Dreams! thread before.  And even then, I was attempting to fiddle with it at one point.)
At least it comes in handy.  I once convinced everyone that 2 + 2 equals fish in a dream.

I heard that things written down in dreams often change randomly when you look at them, so maybe if written things are randomly changing, you'll figure out that it's likely a dream?  Or test somehow by doing something unrealistic.

I don't know.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in coor. I also tend to feel what's going on in my dreams. It's a bit scary. Never had a lucid dream that I can recall...although I want to have one.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in color. And then I start Lucid dreaming. And then I slowly forget it. I just remember I had a dream and it was good.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't remember ever dreaming in black-and-white... Color isn't something that particularly stands out in my dreams or anything, but it's definitely there.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 4, 2008)

I dream in colour, and usually semi-lucidly.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 5, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> I never taste things... I very clearly remeber eating spaghetti in a dream. even though dream-me enjoyed it, I couldn'ttaste anything. It was more like the suggestion of spaghetti.
> 
> Yeah... I've tried that. I've read that, once you realize you are dreaming, if you focus on a sensation [spining around was suggested] you could control the dream. I can't do it. I've also tried focusing on something happy when I go to sleep so I can dream about that; didn't work. I even tried putting focus crystals under my pillow. Nothing.


Focus on a sensation? Spinning? When I realize that I'm in a dream, I'm usually half-lucid. For example, there was this once I dreamed that I was in a school-place, and I was chased by monsters or something. Then, I just realized that it was a dream, so I went up to the roof of a building and tried to jump off it. However, I was still scared because i felt that it might not be a dream and I might die and stuff. But I jumped off the building anyway, and proved to myself that it's a dream (because I didn't die, unless I'm dead right now and that would be too complicated). 

Don't try this at home. 



Ayame said:


> I heard that things written down in dreams often change randomly when you look at them, so maybe if written things are randomly changing, you'll figure out that it's likely a dream?  Or test somehow by doing something unrealistic.


It's true. For me, at least. I would dream that I'm reading a super awesome book/manga, and then it would _change_. Like, I'll suddenly become part of the story happening in the book/manga, or I'll start to watch things happen like it's TV, or the text will just change. 

The best way to prove that you're in a dream is to kill yourself. Trying super powers and whatnot won't work (at least for me). I found that, when I'm dreaming, I can't do things that I usually can't do in real life besides flying (aka jumping off of buildings and not die) and driving. But driving doesn't really count because the, uh, vehicles in my dreams are usually weird and screwed up anyway. I had a dream once, when I was chased by zombies, then I suddenly realized that I was dreaming. So, I did what I had planned to do while lucid dreaming: I pointed my finger and screamed OBJECTION really loudly (and felt self-conscious afterward) and tried to summon something. Summoning things didn't work. At all. That's probably because I was only half-lucid dreaming, but still. I was disappointed, so I flew away. 

I love my dreams.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> So, I did what I had planned to do while lucid dreaming: I pointed my finger and screamed OBJECTION really loudly (and felt self-conscious afterward) and tried to summon something.


Why is everybody doing this?  Is it some sort of fad?  Alright, I'm trying it tonight. Maybe I can majorly manipulate my dream and become Phoenix Wright.  =D
I've always wanted to have a dream where I was President.  (Read: all-powerful dictator.)  It would be so fun!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 6, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Why is everybody doing this?  Is it some sort of fad?  Alright, I'm trying it tonight. Maybe I can majorly manipulate my dream and become Phoenix Wright.  =D
> I've always wanted to have a dream where I was President.  (Read: all-powerful dictator.)  It would be so fun!


Uhhh.... Because Phoenix Wright is awesome? 

Well, I semi-lucid dreamed again. I tried the spinning around thing, but I got dizzy, tripped, and fell on the ground. It didn't hurt though, but that's probably because I was dreaming. 

I also attempted to drive again. Driving in dreams is fun. You can go around and crash into things and speed and you won't get hurt. Although it's quite bothersome because the controls for the, uh, vehicle keeps on changing places.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 6, 2008)

Color.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 8, 2008)

I can feel movement in my dreams. Don't think I've ever smelled, though.

Can't I just dream lucidly while I'm awake? Sure, the images will be translucent, for the lack of a better word, but it's about the same, isn't it? Plus, I have slightly more control, because I'm awake, and not too sleepy to stop thinking.


----------



## CleoCosette (Nov 11, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I think the whole black-and-white-television-making-people dream-in-black-and-white thing makes sense, though, actually; I tend to dream in third person, for instance, which is obviously not my personal experience of life, but rather something I pick up from films.


I tend to swith point of view. . . I think I dream like a movie. >.< Background music, different camera angles, all that stuff. It's strange. Like, sometimes I'll know who I am, but the person I refer to myself in my dream doesn't look like me. . . There was this one dream where I was Violet Baudelaire from A Series of Unfortunate Events, this was before I read the books, so, guess what? I was the actress from the movie. _Ah. . . whatever, I dream in color. XD_Had to italicize the important part.
Oh yeah, and this has nothing to do with color, but when I fall asleep on the couch, I wake up with the feeling that I'm falling(no pun intended). There's no real images to the dream, just the feeling I'm falling. And I am spooked for a while after it. o.o


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 11, 2008)

I sometimes dream that I'm watching TV or something, then it would become real life and I would become a character in it. Sometimes, everything would switch to third person all of a sudden, and I would watch what's happening from the side and won't be able to do anything about it. 

Just had a dream where I was eating bread. Nice, delicious bread. It tasted like bread. Mmmmm....


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 11, 2008)

Last night I dreamed I was on TCOD replying to Butterfree's Anniversary thread. It was realistic enough that I was correcting typos I'd made when I really replied. Anyway, every time I looked back to the monitor, the text was the same. D: I think my dream-organ is broken.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a dream this other day when I was at a party of sorts. And there were lots of books in Chinese. Which made me excited in because of the possibility of manga and light novels. I searched through the stacks, and found a Kino no Tabi manga (which doesn't exist in real life, but who cares) and I tried to read it. However, the text kept on changing... The art was pretty though. Also, the room was really hot, and I tried to sit next to the A/C to get cold air. Which didn't really help, and the room was still hot and humid and all the bad stuff. 

Turned out that I was suffocating under my blanket.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it REALLY possible to dream in black and white?

In other words, the crayon option, color.


----------

